# Estimated Value of Tyco STP #40 Indycar?



## hifisapi

Going thru some of my mint on card slotcars the other night I found I had a Tyco STP #40 Indycar mint on the card. This is a very rare slotcar. I forgot I even had it and cant remember even buying it but Im sure I didn't get it cheap. Anyway, can anyone estimate what it might be worth now on ebay? I ask because there are none on ebay to get an estimate from and I haven't followed prices on these, loose or carded, over the years. I have probably had it at least fifteen years or so.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang, you found yourself a gold nugget!!! Here's a clue, and this one was set free...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Rarest-...440X2-STP-40-Indy-Car-Dark-Blue-/180935284970 

Auction ended at the end of July last year.


Scroll down almost to the bottom... http://www.trackhobbies.com/Tyco.html

I can't guess what someone would be willing to shell out for one mint in a sealed package, but no doubt it will be well over that opened car listing from last summer. Folks have been getting their tax returns... I wouldn't wait too long to list it if that's what you plan to do. Hit them when their wallets are fatter.

Or you can sell it to NTx Rich.. He likes putting wings on those bodies!!


----------



## hifisapi

*Over four hundred bucks for a loose one now?*

I forgot to mention, I also have two loose ones in mint condtion, making a total of three. gloat gloat


----------



## slotcarman12078

Somebody stepped in something good, and didn't know they stepped in it!! :woohoo:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yes, I've seen these go loose from $200 to $600 depending on the condition and the market at the time. 
Because it is on the card, the card becomes an issue.
I'm assuming this card is the early 80s card board card.
If the card is perfect, not faded, no bends, I would say you have at least a $1000 car to the right buyer.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

slotcarman12078 said:


> Or you can sell it to NTx Rich.. He likes putting wings on those bodies!!


Yes, these make great sprint cars, since you have some spares...



















I would recommend using that car in the package, since it's been out of the elements.... :tongue:


----------



## sethndaddy

NTxSlotCars said:


> Yes, these make great sprint cars, since you have some spares...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend using that car in the package, since it's been out of the elements.... :tongue:


Thats just plain ole hilarious.:tongue:


----------



## hifisapi

NTxSlotCars said:


> Yes, I've seen these go loose from $200 to $600 depending on the condition and the market at the time.
> Because it is on the card, the card becomes an issue.
> I'm assuming this card is the early 80s card board card.
> If the card is perfect, not faded, no bends, I would say you have at least a $1000 car to the right buyer.


yes, its mint on mint card, the cardboard is mint and the bubble is mint. I have it stored in plastic to protect it.
One thing interesting is the real car its based on. Its Mario Andretti's 1981 Indycar that didn't, then did, then didn't win the 1981 Indy 500. Due to a rules violation, Mario was declared the winner of the race the day AFTER the race was run, but after many months of appeals, the original winner was declared the winner again later so its a slot car of the second place runner of the race, not the winner.


----------



## hifisapi

NTxSlotCars said:


> Yes, these make great sprint cars, since you have some spares...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend using that car in the package, since it's been out of the elements.... :tongue:


The car was trashed BEFORE you winged it, right? It would be sacrilegious to do that to a mint example now wouldn't it?


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's just one of those things that makes him "The Most Interesting Member"... :lol:


----------



## Grandcheapskate

One story I heard about why this car is so rare: a shipment containing these cars was stolen and never recovered.

My guess would be in the $600 range for a mint packaged version. For those crazy enough to want it that bad.

Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

NTxSlotCars said:


> Yes, these make great sprint cars, since you have some spares...


Like your work Tex, can you give me an estimate without the flames??? RM
P.S. And why were the cockpit stripes paper stickers, the rest was tampo??? 
P.S. Does anybody have a broken STP...I could use a rear wing...Thanks


----------



## slotnut

Hifi trades.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

"Looks at customs runs to check value faints"


----------



## shocker36

Maybe keep an eye on this one to give you an idea
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYCO-INDY-C...140921237391?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item20cf8f6f8f


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Brings up some questions. Can you post a pic of the one in the pack?
Does the unopened one have grey wheels or white?
Does it have a 440x2 chassis or a 440 with the bar magnet?


----------



## hifisapi

NTxSlotCars said:


> Brings up some questions. Can you post a pic of the one in the pack?
> Does the unopened one have grey wheels or white?
> Does it have a 440x2 chassis or a 440 with the bar magnet?


No problem, it has grey wheels and has the 440 chassis with the bar magnet ( I don't think the 440x2 was available yet in 1982). See photos below:


----------



## Pomfish

hifisapi said:


> Going thru some of my mint on card slotcars the other night I found I had a Tyco STP #40 Indycar mint on the card. This is a very rare slotcar. I forgot I even had it and cant remember even buying it but Im sure I didn't get it cheap. Anyway, can anyone estimate what it might be worth now on ebay? I ask because there are none on ebay to get an estimate from and I haven't followed prices on these, loose or carded, over the years. I have probably had it at least fifteen years or so.


2 Questions;
1. Did you buy it off ebay?
2. If so, did you live in in NY or NJ then?

I ask because I sold this same car about 15 years ago for $960 on ebay and remember the buyer was in NJ or NY.
I probably still have the payment envelope as I recall seeing it about 6 mos. ago when going through some old ebay envelopes.

Anyway, mine was the only one I have personally seen still on the card and the only car I sold to bring more money was the Earnhardt #2 Wrangler on card that brought $1010 and of course this was after he died and the values were off the charts.

Great car, sell it and hit the casino 
Later,
Keith


----------



## hifisapi

Pomfish said:


> 2 Questions;
> 1. Did you buy it off ebay?
> 2. If so, did you live in in NY or NJ then?
> 
> I ask because I sold this same car about 15 years ago for $960 on ebay and remember the buyer was in NJ or NY.
> I probably still have the payment envelope as I recall seeing it about 6 mos. ago when going through some old ebay envelopes.
> 
> Anyway, mine was the only one I have personally seen still on the card and the only car I sold to bring more money was the Earnhardt #2 Wrangler on card that brought $1010 and of course this was after he died and the values were off the charts.
> 
> Great car, sell it and hit the casino
> Later,
> Keith


I don't think I got it off ebay (I live in Southeast) as it would have be too expensive that way or at least I would have remembered. Im not really in any hurry to sell it as its now my most valuable slot car in my collection of over 1000 cars. Im just glad I found it as I had forgotten I had it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Just curious. Do you have this one on the card?










This would be Andretti's last F1 ride.


----------



## hifisapi

NTxSlotCars said:


> Just curious. Do you have this one on the card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be Andretti's last F1 ride.


No, I have a MINT example of that one, but its loose, not on a card.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

This is the only live shot of this type car I can find.










The 82 Tyco catalog shows it has the same silver wheels as the STP car.
I'm assuming it came with a 440 chassis with rear sponge tires.










(thanks pshoe for the reference)


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I guess you have this one too???


----------



## hifisapi

NTxSlotCars said:


> I guess you have this one too???


yeah, I have pretty much all of the domestic tyco indy/F1 cars except for a few TCR cars with the goofy little plastic antennas and I don't have the tyco s cars from the '60's either.


----------



## hifisapi

NTxSlotCars said:


> This is the only live shot of this type car I can find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 82 Tyco catalog shows it has the same silver wheels as the STP car.
> I'm assuming it came with a 440 chassis with rear sponge tires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thanks pshoe for the reference)


I have a book on F1 racing somewhere with a photo of Andrettis Motta Alfa Romeo and it was indeed #22 just like the tyco slot car.


----------



## hifisapi

*Here's #22*

I found this pic of Andretti's F1 #22 Car online :


----------



## hifisapi

I think this one is a model but it does say Mario on it and its #22.


----------



## hifisapi

I think this is the real car the tyco dark blue stp #40 is based on. Note the gold wheels, tyco didn't do that but this dwg is the 1982 car not the 1981 car the tyco is based on.


----------



## hifisapi

*here it is*

Heres the real deal. I found these two photos on the web and its supposedly Watkins glen 1981. You can clearly see Andretti painted on the side of the car. THIS is what tyco based their #40 indy car on. Note gray wheels, same as the tyco magnum 440 slot car.


----------



## hifisapi

*Heres the car that got redeclared the winner making #40 second place*

Al Unser in the #3 Norton Penske Cosworth was declared the winner after a long appeal making Mario second place:








Nice looking car, too bad tyco didn't do that one too.


----------



## hifisapi

Grandcheapskate said:


> One story I heard about why this car is so rare: a shipment containing these cars was stolen and never recovered.
> 
> My guess would be in the $600 range for a mint packaged version. For those crazy enough to want it that bad.
> 
> Joe


My theory is that production was halted once it was determined that the real car was no longer the winner of the 1981 Indy 500. Regardless it turned out to be a one year only car.


----------



## rdm95

Id swear I saw a broken one of these last nite on eBay & thought I put it in my watch list, but now I cant find it..i'll keep looking


----------



## RiderZ

There was.i was watching it too.The rear wing was glued back on.I thought I saved it too-but mysteriously dissapeard.hmmm


----------



## slotcarman12078

Check in ended auctions.. The seller may have got an offer he couldn't refuse!


----------



## rdm95

New one listed tonite.. Started at $99


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Any more dark blue STP cars on ebay?


----------



## rdm95

I saw one the other day.. I didnt save the link tho


----------



## pshoe64

Here's one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYCO-INDY-CAR-DARK-BLUE-40-VERY-GOOD-/140961545588?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item20d1f67d74

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078

That wing looks a little skimpy... :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall

Make a good roto-tiller.... uh Rich?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hey Tex, if you decide to buy that one for another dirt track winged warrior, I'll buy the rear wing...LMK, Thanks...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Hey Tex, if you decide to buy that one for another dirt track winged warrior, I'll buy the rear wing...LMK, Thanks...RM


I was gonna use the rear wing for the front wing on this sprint car.
But, I can sell you the little front wings...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Don't need the fronts, got those...Thanks anyways...RM


----------



## tgallaway

so, did we ever determine what the value of a dark blue Patrick is, mint on the card?


----------



## Rick Carter

LOL Tom! You may have equaled out the "value competition" so to speak with the Black Tail Elf, Red Chaparral and the Ligier. I'm sure you had a sinister like grin on your face when you snapped this picture -LOL. You're the man!!!!


----------



## hifisapi

*tale of a black tail renault*

while I don't have a black tail Renault mint on the card, I do have a loose mint copy. I bought it about 20 years ago in a used furniture store. They
had a showcase full of loose common "hot wheels" for $1 each and this car
was mixed in. Best $1 slot car purchase in my entire collection.


----------



## hifisapi

*nothing like mint on CARD*



tgallaway said:


> so, did we ever determine what the value of a dark blue Patrick is, mint on the card?


MAN, I really love the cardboard "carded" era at tyco which ran from approx. 1977 to 1988. Nice collection.


----------



## hifisapi

tgallaway said:


> so, did we ever determine what the value of a dark blue Patrick is, mint on the card?


While mines not for sale, if I did sell it, I wouldn't start my auction at any less than $1000.00 Mine is not only mint on the card, its mint card too. jco


----------



## tgallaway

I agree JCO,

I also put a large Value on the Patrick. it is super hard to find
on the card. mine also is mint. I would love to have 
another one to.

Tom


----------

